# New home cinema from scratch



## jcanario (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm very into cinema's and stuff but i never had room enough for building something for this purpose only, but now, as i'm moving to a new house i've made up my mind and in the "basement" i'm going to mount an home cinema.
I'm not realy into technicalities i just love a good sound and video, but I tried to find something that could help me choosing the setup, but the best I found was really thisforum. The room in question has a 6 meter by 6 meter area ( more or less ) and 3 meters height. One of the the walls is a big glass door. I’d like something with 3d, full hd , for watching movies and playing playstation and a kick surround sound .it will just have a big sofa where it fits better and I was looking for a projection system.


If anybody could help me I would much appreciate it.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS. If you could provide us with an amount of money you feel comfortable spending on this, it would make it possible to give you sound advice. Also, where are you located? This is important as some Countries are limited in respect to Brands that are offered.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jcanario (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi thank you for your answer. I'm from Portugal, i've already noticed some brands can't really be found around here, but for all amazon is my friend  

Regarding the money i think it won't be a problem. My wife spends it all on shoes everyday,so i'll spend my share in one time  

around 20 000 dollars should be more than enough no? I'm really looking for something that can amaze me.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Well I would start off with going to an Audio/Video Store and Audition some Speakers. Besides Room Acoustics, Speakers will have the biggest impact and further your goal of amazement. I am especially fond of Focal and Dynaudio which are both European Brands. B&W is another fantastic Company.

Once you have found the Speakers that you like, then it will be time to choose an AVR or Surround Sound Processor and Amplifier. Much of this will depend on how difficult the Speakers you choose are to drive and is why I recommend choosing Speakers before an AVR/SSP.

For TV, many choices out there. Panasonic makes some excellent 3D Plasmas. For LCD, Sony, Samsung and LG are all good choices. Again, I would recommend going to look at some.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

While your budget is great for a stellar non-3D projection system, Im afraid you would spend almost your entire budget on just a good 3D projector. Any way you might consider skipping 3D? You want 3D and projection, those arent really compatible (yet anyway)


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

If youre looking for a tv, I would go the biggest as possible. I have the LG 60PX950, but I picked it up becouse its value (I actually give 3D a ). Pana 65VT20 (or the upcoming VT30) has better blacks, but almost double the price for going 60" to 65"; doesnt worth IMO.

But with your budget, Id go with a fine projector without thinking. A JVC X7, a 117"-130" 2:40 screen and Panamorph UH480 anamorphic lens. And as for the sound, a Seaton pack with a pair of subs. All this in a well configured setup, I'll assure you wont be amazed, you'll be *ON SHOCK*. Bear in mind every one of this pieces, is not just good, but represents a very good value.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Skeletor said:


> A JVC X7, a 117"-130" 2:40 screen and Panamorph UH480 anamorphic lens.


Good suggestions but what are you finding for prices? Initial searches revealed $20k for this rig, give or take.


----------



## Skeletor (Mar 9, 2011)

Well, maybe I was thinking on 1$=1€ conversion, typically used by distributors/importers here on Europe. For 10K€ is not so hard to find those 3 pieces around here.

Im not talking on Stewart cinecurves, or ISCO III lenses after all...


----------

